

Hello, my name is Czech Republic - chill1
http://iknowczechia.com/#.UXU3rBJVqtR.facebook

======
chill1
Czech Republic is a real place, filled with nice people. They don't deserve to
be threatened by ignorant Americans who probably can't even find Rhode Island
on a map.

